# Ihome red light stays on



## mmmjv (May 15, 2012)

Why does the iHome mouse not shut off when you put that little square thing in the bottom? It's not the switch itself. The red light will stay off if I press against that little tiny thing with my fingernail but otherwise it stays on


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

What is the make and model number of the mouse?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The "red light", would be the lazer. And with the exception of laptop units with an on/off switch, they do not shut off. If the lazer shut off, it would not sense movement...thus it wouldn't work.


----------



## mmmjv (May 15, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> What is the make and model number of the mouse?


Thank you :smile: 

The model number is IH-M114WB. The make is slimline optical wireless mouse. 


It's not the laptop I want to shut off, it's the mouse. And I don't care if it's not working when It's off. I'm not using it then. I just don't want it using up the battery when I'm off the computer. I usually close the laptop and put it to sleep around 6 PM or so and don't open it till the next morning so the mouse using the battery all that time is a big waste


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Where you put the battery/USB there should be a On/Off Switch. Use that to turn it on and off.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I didn't say "shut off the laptop". 

In context, "laptop units" = mice created for laptop use.


----------



## mmmjv (May 15, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Where you put the battery/USB there should be a On/Off Switch. Use that to turn it on and off.


Where you put the battery in the mouse or where you put that little square thing in the laptop? There's not an on/off switch in either place. The only thing that turns it off short of actually taking the batteries out is a tiny piece that when you press it in the mouse shuts off. But it doesn't stay pressed in. The square thing, when you put it in there is supposed to keep it pressed in, and thus the mouse off, but it doesn't.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If the on/off button it broken then we can't help you there. To use the on/off button you'll need to fix it.

The red light is the lazer we are talking about correct?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm not sure that is a laptop model mouse, so it may not have an on/off switch.

The button on the bottom of the mouse (assuming it's a push button), is likely the sync button. They do not stay pushed in. They are used to reset the connection with the receiver.

The "little square thing" that plugs in the PC USB port, is the mouse receiver. There isn't a button on the receiver.

IF there is an on/off switch, it would be on the bottom of the mouse.


----------



## mmmjv (May 15, 2012)

They have different mice for laptop and desktop? How can you tell the difference cause I don't remember it saying on the packaging. 

This one does have an on/off switch except that the way it works is when you put the receiver into the small indentation on the bottom of the mouse it's supposed to shut it off but it doesn't. Next time I should get one that has a real on/off switch. 

Also easy to install. I loved this one because all you did was put the receiver in the port and the mouse worked. 

Thank you for you help


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi mmmjv and welcome to TSF :wave:

There's an on/off button in the recess where the USB-receiver lives, when not in use (the 'connect' button is alongside that).

If the USB-Receiver doesn't switch it off, try either turning it round or t'other way up, some receivers have a rounded edge that misses the switch, if the wrong way up :wink:


----------



## mmmjv (May 15, 2012)

Thank you, that helped a lot. I found that if I put the receiver in very carefully and then set the mouse down very carefully upside down, the red light stays off.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

If the receiver is a loose fit in it's slot, a 'wrap' of cellotape might take up the slack and hold it in tight. 

If it's a very tight fit and prone to springing out, try scraping the sides of the slot with a small sharp knife - Don't try cutting it, just carefully scrape around the sides to remove wafer-thin scrapings/shavings until the receiver fits snug.


----------



## mmmjv (May 15, 2012)

* Was gonna start a new thread for this one but having trouble doing that so I'll do it here

I need to go buy a new mouse and was wondering if anybody had any advice on which one to get. I want to get one that is very easy to install (the one I have now all I did was put the receiver in the port, press the connect button and it was good to go) and also one that has an off switch so the mouse isn't using up battery when I'm not on the laptop, which is most of the time. Also wireless. Thank you *


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I can happily recommend the Microsoft '*Wireless Mouse 5000*', I've had mine for a couple of years now and am well happy with it.

However, I do recommend visiting a local PC shop and trying/groping their mouses, to see which is comfortable for YOUR hand to use. What is comfy for me to use might be painful for someone else with different-sized hands/fingers.


----------



## mmmjv (May 15, 2012)

* Thank you. I did go down to a local computer store to look and found an iHime mouse that has an on/off button and was also very easy to install :smile: Just put in the battery and the receiver, turn it on and it's working. It has a warning when the battery is running low too. There are two little lights on the buttom that aren't on, I guess they flash or something when the battery gets low *


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The 'Obstruction-Manual' should explain what they are.... :wink:

:grin:


----------



## mmmjv (May 15, 2012)

WereBo said:


> The 'Obstruction-Manual' should explain what they are.... :wink:
> 
> :grin:


No, I just looked and it doesn't mention it at all. It's not the low battery thing either cause that's on the top. I hope they're not too important. The mouse is working anyway


----------

